# Javascript Mouseover Menü



## mR.fLopPy (17. November 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ähm, ich hab leider kA wie ich das erklären soll, deswegen wusste ich auch nicht wonach ich suchen soll.   Ich würde für meine Homepage auch gerne ein solches Menü wie auf http://www.mediation-graz.net/ einsetzen.

PS: _Thx (Gott, wie peinlich!)_

Danke schon mal im voraus für eure Antworten! ;-)

lg
floppy


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. November 2004)

Ein Blick in den Quelltext dieser Seite wird dir offenbaren, dass dort keine Frames verwendet werden.


----------



## mR.fLopPy (17. November 2004)

Ok danke *peinlich*  , aber den js Code kann man nicht gerade aus dem Quelltext lesen zumindest versteh ich das nicht so richtig.


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. November 2004)

Nun ja...im Endeffekt kann man das mit nem simplen Layer-Anzeigen/Verstecken-Skript machen.

Erstelle für jeden Hauptmenupunkt eine Ebene mit den dazugehörigen Submenupunkten.
Beim onmouseover eines Hauptmenüpunktes zeige die dazugehörige Ebene, beim onmouseout verstecke sie wieder.


----------



## hela (17. November 2004)

Hallo mR.fLopPy,

die Seite hat mir auf den ersten Blick auch gut gefallen.

Wenn du aber mal bei deinem Browser JavaScript abschaltest (bei Opera und Firefox geht das ganz schnell und einfach), dann bewegt sich auf dieser Seite gar nichts mehr - alle Links tot!

Eigentlich ein prima Beispiel dafür, wie man Web-Seiten *nicht* gestalten sollte. Bei abgeschaltetem JavaScript sollte man mindestens noch an die wesentlichen Informationen rankommen.


----------

